# ideas for first names to go with angela/angelo



## 1stTimeAround

hi all,

ive always wanted to put my grans name angela as my childs middle name (angelo if boy) as i have my great grans name. it makes even more sense cos my mother in law is called angela aswell.

hope to get some good suggestions. 

:) x


----------



## preppymommy

Emelia Angela 

Bridget Angela 

Natalie Angela 

Carly Angela

Ruby Angela

Beckett Angelo 

Thatcher Angelo 

Carson Angelo 

Hope that helps!


----------



## 1stTimeAround

emelia is a nice name that will defo go on list of possibilities. 
thanks :hug:


----------



## RubyRainbows

I just added Noah Angelo to my list the other day -- I love it!

Some other suggestions:

Nico Angelo
Rocco Angelo
Juliani Angelo
Dante Angelo
Giovanni Angelo
Dominick Angelo

I like Italian names paired with Angelo, since it's an Italian name! I also LOVE Angelo as a 1st name!!! It's different, unique... yet it's a heard of name that is not crazy/weird!

Mia Angela comes to mind!

Francesca Angela
Bella Angela
Gianna Angela

I also love Angelina... which is a beautiful way to incorporate your gran & mother in law! Yet, in my opinion, flows better as a middle name (or a first!)

Mia Angelina :flow:
Sophia Angelina :flow:


----------

